# bash:  : command not found [RISOLTO]

## CICaesar

Ciao a tutti,

ho questo problema da qualche giorno, nn so a quale aggiornamento fatto sia dovuto... 

quando uso il comando su, metto la password di root, dopodiché mi compare questo messaggio:

"bash:  : command not found" poi però posso entrare come root normalmente

insomma nn è un vero e proprio errore, xò mi da fastidio e nn sn riuscito a trovare soluzioni

nel forum, nemmeno quello generale (anche se credo dipenda molto dal modo skifido in cui

vengono fatte le ricerche eh... faccio prima a usare google specificando questo sito...)

insomma sapete darmi 1 mano? è successo a qlc1 altro? thx  :Wink: Last edited by CICaesar on Fri May 18, 2007 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *CICaesar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> insomma sapete darmi 1 mano? è successo a qlc1 altro? thx 

 

hai toccato /etc/passwd ultimamente?

in ogni caso, per sicurezza, posta l'output di `cat /etc/passwd |grep root:x`

hai qualcosa di particolare in /root/.bashrc ?

----------

## CICaesar

Allora ti posto tutto grazie x l'aiuto  :Wink: 

cat /etc/passwd |grep root:x

```
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
```

cat /root/.bashrc

```
alias esync="emerge --sync && layman -s xeffects && update-eix && emerge -Dauvn world"

[[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ]] && \ 

     source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion

```

che sia il source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion? in effetti l'ho aggiunto da poco seguendo le istruzioni di un ebuild...

----------

## CICaesar

 *CICaesar wrote:*   

> Allora ti posto tutto grazie x l'aiuto 
> 
> cat /etc/passwd |grep root:x
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mmm nessuna idea?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

Puoi provare a commentare quelle righe nel tuo /root/.bashrc, e vedere se il problema persiste (così cerchiamo di "isolare" il problema) ?

----------

## CICaesar

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Puoi provare a commentare quelle righe nel tuo /root/.bashrc, e vedere se il problema persiste (così cerchiamo di "isolare" il problema) ?

 

Grandissimo, il problema erano le ultime linee... nn avevo proprio pensato potesse essere quello, xké le ho copiate pare pare da 1 ebuild.

Beh, il problema l'ho risolto, ma mi resta ancora 1 curiosità: io ho messo quelle righe x avere il completamento automatico per le pagine del manuale, ho visto che tipo su ubuntu c'è quindi sicuramente si può mettere pure su gentoo, ma se nn si fa con quelle righe nello script (come specificato nell'ebuild) allora come? qualcuno ce l'ha?

Vabbè è poco importante cmq, preferivo nn avere quella scrittina del cavolo ad ogni su   :Very Happy: 

Grazie ancora!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma hai emerso il pacchetto bash-completion?

----------

## CICaesar

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> ma hai emerso il pacchetto bash-completion?

 

sì... probabilmente è in quello che avevo trovato quell'istruzione da mettere in .bashrc... cmq nn fnz...

----------

